# Mainboard Treiber



## burnobaby (20. November 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

habe ein Problem mit 'nem Mainboard eines Freundes. Ich habe das ganze System neu raufgespielt, das Problem ist nur das wir keine Treiber für das Mainboard haben um den Onboard-Sound zu Instalieren.
Auf dem Mainboard steht MSI 6380.
Bin aber bei der Suche auf Google nur in Leere getreten.

Habt ihr vieleicht ne Idee? Wär super...

MFG Burno


----------



## Paule (20. November 2004)

Probiers doch einfach mal auf der Homepage des Herstellers, also in deinem Falle von MSI:
http://www.msi-technology.de 
da solltest du normalerweise Treiber dafür finden, wenn nicht, dann kann ich dir noch die Seite www.hardwareluxx.de  empfehlen.

MfG Paule


----------

